
When Blockbuster could have bought Netflix for $50M, but didn't - simonebrunozzi
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/09/netflixs-crazy-doomed-meeting-with-blockbuster
======
WheelsAtLarge
There's a fallacy here. The assumption here is that Blockbuster would have led
Netflix to its current status.

Blockbuster at the time was a big bloated company that was mainly interested
in profits from renting videos. Had they bought it they would have made sure
that renting would have prevailed since that was what was bring in the money.

Had they bought it. It would have disappeared and another Netflix type of
company would be streaming videos using the same business model. And it would
have prevailed. But there's no way to know.

